# 3 year old walks in circles



## doitmyselfmama (Dec 31, 2005)

DS started walking in circles in the living room (his main play area) a few weeks ago, and now he's devoting quite a bit of time to this new activity. At first I didn't think much of it (I remember doing similar meditative things as a child), but I'm starting to wonder what's up now. When DH or I ask him why he does it, he just replies "Because I just like to". He does seem very content, not urgent or obsessive, and it's easy to distract him to another activity, nevertheless, he goes back to doing it again within 20 minutes to an hour. I suspect he's just a bit bored, we've been cooped up in an unseasonably cold Westcoast winter, and I've been devoting more time to bookkeeping for the family business lately (plus I'm 6 months pregnant). We don't have a TV, it could be possible he's just creating some "zone-out time" that other kids get while glued to the tube. Or am I rationalizing a big red flag I should be paying more attention to? He's always been very healthy, hit all developmental milestones, has a large vocabulary and good social skills. Does anyone else's child do this?


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

my brother used to do this! from about the age of 3 till about 10 he would go round & round in circles in the living room or the garden. he called it "wishing". he's now a perfectly normal adult...


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Normal, IMO. Just working on a new skill/zoning out, whatever. Hard to explain 3 year olds!


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I can remember doing this at that age. I just liked doing it- there wasn't any sort of reason.


----------

